# ماهى امك ؟لبوة ربضت بين الاسود



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2010)

سلام المسيح مع جميعكم 
وكل عام وانتم بخير فى ذكرى قيامة المسيح منتصرا من بين الموت
لى استفسار وجه لى من احد المسلمين بنفس طريقة لا تقربوا الصلاة واقطع 
من سفر حزقيال
 سفر حزقيال 19: 2

وَقُلْ: مَا هِيَ أُمُّكَ؟ لَبْوَةٌ رَبَضَتْ بَيْنَ الأُسُودِ، وَرَبَّتْ جِرَاءَهَا بَيْنَ الأَشْبَالِ.رجعت للنص وجدت اول كلمتين بيقول انها مرثاة لملوك اسرائيل 
* «أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَارْفَعْ مَرْثَاةً عَلَى رُؤَسَاءِ إِسْرَائِيلَ،
ارجو شرح النص كاملا ومايعنيه 
*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 أبريل 2010)

*هل تعتقد اني كلمة لبوة شتيمة ؟! في النص البوة هي انثي الاسد *
*لماذا لميقولو انه عيب عندما استخدم لاسد بينما قلتم انه عيب ان يصف او يستخدم الكتاب وصف بانثي الاسد اي باللبوة؟؟؟ 
*
*و رغم ذلك فاللفظ فى أصله العبرى( לביא - lâbîy' ) و يعنى : 
*​*(great, old, stout) lion, lioness, young [lion]. *
*اي اسد عظيم او لبوة انثي الاسد*
*القاموس المحيط*
*واللَّبْوَةُ، كعَنْوَةٍ ويُكْسَرُ وكَسَمُرَةٍ وكقَناةٍ
واللَّبَةُ واللَّبُ، مُخَفَّفَيْنِ: الأسَدةُ*
*والشبل هو وليد الليث واللبوة*
*التراجم الانجليزية*
*New International Version**(©1984)*
*and say: "'What a lioness was your mother among the lions! She lay down among the young lions and reared her cubs. *
*New Living Translation**(©2007)*
*"What is your mother? A lioness among lions! She lay down among the young lions and reared her cubs. *
*English Standard Version**(©2001)*
*and say: What was your mother? A lioness! Among lions she crouched; in the midst of young lions she reared her cubs. *
*New American Standard Bible**(©1995)*
*and say, 'What was your mother? A lioness among lions! She lay down among young lions, She reared her cubs. *
*GOD'S WORD® Translation**(©1995)*
*Say: Your mother was like a lioness. She lay down among the lions. She fed many cubs. *
*King James Bible*
*And say, What is thy mother? A lioness: she lay down among lions, she nourished her whelps among young lions. *
*American King James Version*
*And say, What is your mother? A lioness: she lay down among lions, she nourished her whelps among young lions. *
*American Standard Version*
*and say, What was thy mother? A lioness: she couched among lions, in the midst of the young lions she nourished her whelps. *
*Bible in Basic English*
*What was your mother? Like a she-lion among lions, stretched out among the young lions she gave food to her little ones. *
*Douay-Rheims Bible*
*And say: Why did thy mother the lioness lie down among the lions, and bring up her whelps in the midst of young lions? *
*Darby Bible Translation*
*and say, What was thy mother? A lioness: she lay down among lions, she nourished her whelps in the midst of the young lions. *
*English Revised Version*
*and say, What was thy mother? A lioness: she couched among lions, in the midst of the young lions she nourished her whelps. *
*Webster's Bible Translation*
*And say, What is thy mother: A lioness: she lay down among lions, she nourished her whelps among young lions. *
*World English Bible*
*and say, What was your mother? A lioness: she couched among lions, in the midst of the young lions she nourished her cubs. *
*Young's Literal Translation*
*and thou hast said: What is thy mother? -- a lioness, Among lions she hath crouched down, In the midst of young lions she hath multiplied her whelps.*
*　*

*. ١‏"أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَارْفَعْ مَرْثَاةً عَلَى رُؤَسَاءِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، *

*التفسير التطبيقى للكتاب:
**حز ١٩ : ١ 
استخدم حزقيال أمثلة لتوصيل كثير من رسائله. فأثار فضول مستمعيه باستعارته صورة اللبؤة وأشبالها. فاللبؤة ترمز لأمة يهوذا والشبلان هما اثنان من ملوكها. فالشبل الأول هو الملك يهوآحاز الذي سبي إلى مصر سنة ٦٠٩ ق.م. بواسطة الفرعون نخو (٢مل ٢٣: ٣١-٣٣). أما الشبل الثاني فهو إما الملك يهوياكين الذي كان قد تم أسره بالفعل إلى بابل (٢مل ٢٤: ٨)، أو الملك صدقيا الذي كان على وشك الأسر (٢مل ٢٥: ٧). وقد أوضح هذا التمثيل أنه لا رجاء ليهوذا في العودة في المدى القريب من السبي، ولا فرار من الجيوش البابلية المقتربة.*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 أبريل 2010)

تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكري
هنا يقدم مرثاة على ملوك يهوذا الذين أتوا بعد يوشيا وأولهم يهوآحاز الذى ملك 3 أشهر ثم أسره فرعون نخو ملك مصر إلى مصر وملك أخوه يهوياقيم بدلاً منه، وهذا الأخير لشره هو أيضاً أسره نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل وملك إبنه يهوياكين عوضاً عنه، وهذا أيضاً أسره ملك بابل وملك صدقيا مكانه. ولكن هذا الأخير خان عهده مع ملك بابل فحاصر ملك بابل أورشليم. وفى محاولة صدقيا الهرب أمسكوا به وفقأوا عينيه وأقتيد أسيراً إلى بابل. وهنا يشبه بيت داود أولاً بلبؤة والملوك المذكورين بالأسود المفترسة لظلمهم، لكنهم وقعوا فى الشباك، ثم ثانية يشبه بيت داود بكرمة كانت قوية ولكن فروعها كسرت، والمقصود من هذه المرثاة إقناع الناس بنهاية بيت داود، حتى لا يمنوا أنفسهم بالعودة إلى أورشليم. 

الآيات 1 – 9 :- *اما انت فارفع مرثاة على رؤساء اسرائيل. و قل ما هي امك لبوة ربضت بين الاسود و ربت جراءها بين الاشبال. ربت واحدا من جرائها فصار شبلا و تعلم افتراس الفريسة اكل الناس. فلما سمعت به الامم اخذ في حفرتهم فاتوا به بخزائم الى ارض مصر. فلما رات انها قد انتظرت و هلك رجاؤها اخذت اخر من جرائها و صيرته شبلا. فتمشى بين الاسود صار شبلا و تعلم افتراس الفريسة اكل الناس. و عرف قصورهم و خرب مدنهم فاقفرت الارض و ملؤها من صوت زمجرته. فاتفق عليه الامم من كل جهة من البلدان و بسطوا عليه شبكتهم فاخذ في حفرتهم. فوضعوه في قفص بخزائم و احضروه الى ملك بابل و اتوا به الى القلاع لكيلا يسمع صوته بعد على جبال اسرائيل.*
*اللبؤة الأم* = هى العائلة الملكية الأم المُرضِعة. ويسمى الملوك هنا *رؤساء* فهم لم يعودوا ملوكاً لخضوعهم للآخرين (مصر وبابل) وسمى الرؤساء *أشبال*. أى علمت هؤلاء الملوك طريق الطغاة لأنها *ربت أولادها الملوك**وسط الأشبال* فتعلموا نفس أساليب الملوك المجاورين فى ظلم شعوبهم، ولم يعودوا بعد رعاة يرعون رعيتهم بل يأكلونها = *أكل الناس*. *وأخذ فى حفرة الأمم* = جزاء لأعماله أسره ملك مصر والكلام هنا عن يهوآخاز. وتكررت نفس الصورة، ولكن الآخر ذهب لبابل. وعجيب أن لا يتعلم المرء أبداً أن يد الله على الظالم فيتوب عن شره. ولكن العيب أنهم إمتزجوا بالأمم ولم يعتزلوا عنهم وعن شرورهم. وهذا معنى *تربوا وسط الأشبال*. وكانت هذه طريقة ملوك الشرق أن يستعبدوا تابعيهم. ولأن ملوك يهوذا أرعبوا شعوبهم، فالله جعلهم يرتعبون من الملوك الذين كانوا يقلدونهم. *وع**َرَفَ قصورهم* = أى نَهَبَ ما أمكنه نهبه من قصور شعبه أى من أغنيائهم. بل من ظلمه جعل البلاد خراباً. فهؤلاء الذين هم مثل إسمعيل يدهم على كل أحد تكون يد كل أحد عليهم تك 16 : 12 ونادراً ما نرى طاغية يموت فى سلام. بل يمكن القول أن طغيان ملوك يهوذا وزمجرتهم كالأسود على شعوبهم جعلت الملوك المجاورين يشعرون بقوتهم فهاجموهم. هم ظنوا أنهم أسوداً بالحقيقة فهاجموهم، وهكذا هم وقعوا فى الحفرة التى صنعوها بأنفسهم 
آية 9 :- *فوضعوه فى قفص* = كانت هذه عادة الملوك الأشوريون، أنهم يضعوا أسراهم من الملوك والأمراء فى أقفاص وعرضهم على شعبهم للتسلية 

الآيات 10 – 14 :- *امك ككرمة مثلك غرست على المياه كانت مثمرة مفرخة من كثرة المياه. و كان لها فروع قوية لقضبان المتسلطين و ارتفع ساقها بين الاغصان الغبياء و ظهرت في ارتفاعها بكثرة زراجينها. لكنها اقتلعت بغيظ و طرحت على الارض و قد يبست ريح شرقية ثمرها قصفت و يبست فروعها القوية اكلتها النار. و الان غرست في القفر في ارض يابسة عطشانة. و خرجت نار من فرع عصيها اكلت ثمرها و ليس لها الان فرع قوي لقضيب تسلط هي رثاء و تكون لمرثاة*
هنا مرثاة على شعب إسرائيل الذى كان ككرمة مغروسة على مياه النعمة الإلهية. وكان لها ثمر حلو = كانت *مثمرة مفرخة*. *وكان لها فروع قوية* = أى الحكام الأقوياء الصالحين. ولهم *قضبان متسلطين* = أى لهم أحكام قوية وقرارات قوية لصالح الحكم. وحين كان هناك عدل وخوف الله *أرتفع ساقها* = أى لم تقف أمامها الأمم. وكانت أورشليم بارزة وسط كل ما حولها. وحتى حينما كان صدقيا ملتزماً بوعوده مع ملك بابل ازدهرت مملكته بالرغم من شرورها. هذه هى طول أناة الله وبطء غضبه. ولكنها إذ تركت إلهها وإرتدت إلى الوثنية إقتلعت من أرضها. فلقد أثير نبوخذ نصر من خيانة صدقيا له، فإقتلعه بعنف ودمر المدينة. *وقطع كل فروع العائلة وكأن**ريح شرقية يبست ثمارها* = هذا يعنى سقوط شبابها بالسيف. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). كأن الريح الشرقية هى تأديب الله لهم على خطاياهم عن طريق ملك بابل *وغرست الكرمة فى القفر* = هذا معناه سبى الشعب ليعيش فى بابل، وبابل الوثنية بالنسبة لشعب الله تكون كالقفر (وهذه هى حال كل إنسان يجرى وراء شهواته وملذات قلبه، فهو يُحرَم من مياه الروح القدس المعطية ثماراً وينقل من مركز البنوة لله ليصير بقلبه الشرير فى أرض عدوه إبليس غريباً وأسيراً وتتحطم أغصانه وتصير وقوداً للنار، وتجف أرضه تماماً وتصير مقفرة). *وخرجت نار من فروع عصيها* = الفرع هنا هو الملك صدقيا نفسه الذى بتمرده على ملك بابل تسبب فى هذه النار التى أحرقت أورشليم. وأورشليم فى شرها جعلت نفسها كقطع الخشب لنيران غضب الله، وكأن أغصانها عَمِلت كوقود خرابها. *هى رثاء وتكون لمرثاة* = بالرجوع للآية 1 من نفس الإصحاح نفهم أن ما قيل هنا هو رثاء لأورشليم لأجل ما سيحل بها من خراب، وهو مرثاة لكل من يترك إلهه فيحترق مثل أورشليم.


----------



## holiness (8 أبريل 2010)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع .. 
اظني الاخ اغريغوريوس وفى و كفى 
شكرا للاحبة


----------

